# en faire les frais



## Alicia Translator

_Ses rêves en général étaient peu compliqués et sans grande couleur; ses chevaux, la plupart du temps, *en faisaient tous les frais*. _
 
ça veut dire qu'il rêvait presque toujours de ses chevaux?
 
alors:
 
_En general, sus sueños eran poco complicados y sin mucho ornamento; la mayoría de las veces sus caballos *acaparaban todos sus sueños*._
 
merci comme toujours!!!


----------



## Aoyama

C'est ça. Quant à "sans grande couleur" (_sin mucho ornamento ?),_ peut-être " _sans originalité_" ...


----------



## ena 63

hola, "faire les frais" en español es "pagar el pato, los vidrios rotos, injustamente", pero no se me ocurre ninguna expresión menos coloquial, asi que acaparar, es quizás una buena solución;

"..la mayor parte del tiempo, sus caballos los acaparaban"


----------



## Alicia Translator

¡muchas gracias a los dos!


----------



## Pauloba

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos!!


Hilo dividido y modificado
Martine (Mod...)
Y como traduciriais en español: "en faire les frais"

GRACIAS/MERCI


----------



## DearPrudence

Hola

¿Tendría más contexto? Podría ser "*ser víctima de algo*" pero depende del contexto ...


----------



## Pauloba

A ver...el otro dia por ejemplo viendo los informativos hablando de un accidente de coche: " la voiture en a fait  les frais", bueno me parece que vino a decir algo asi.
Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Dicho coloquialmente: *el coche pagó el pato*.


----------



## Pauloba

Gracias Victor es lo que me suponia, pero entonces, viene a decir lo mismo que en patir, en prendre etc?podria  emplearlo tambien con personas o solo para objetos?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Personalmente, me suena raro ver un objeto "pagar el pato". No lo había oído/visto hablando de objetos (Pero no es una referencia).

En este caso preciso del coche diría:
- el coche se llevó la peor parte.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Pauloba

Gracias Cintia, me gusta eso de llevarse la peor parte!
Pero y si se tratara de una persona y no un objeto?cabe esa poibilidad?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Apoyo lo de llevarse la peor parte de Martine.


----------



## muriel.m

Hola,

Yo diria: pagar los platos rotos
(para una persona)

Saludos


----------



## eklir

Hola a todos,
creo que faire les frais es pagar, gastar, hacer gasto... pero no me cuadran estas definiciones para la traducción de esta frase (texto de prosa poética, ahí sigo): L'alliance du papier et du vocable -du blanc et du noir- est l'accouplement de deux subversions dressées l'une contre l'autre, au coeur même de leur union, et dont l'écrivain fait les frais.
(Mi trad.: La alianza del papel y del vocablo —del blanco y del negro— es el acoplamiento de dos subversiones alzadas la una en contra de la otra, en el corazón mismo de su unión, y en el que el escritor hace el gasto).
Merci


----------



## lpfr

Creo que en este caso puede poner: "que el escritor paga las consecuencias".


----------



## yserien

o es responsable.


----------



## Philippe1185

respaldo la respuesta de Ipfr ...


----------



## GURB

Hola
Yo también estoy de acuerdo con lo propuesto por Ipfr.


----------



## eklir

Hola,
al fin lo he encontrado como locución o frase hecha en un Larousse, y me han entrado todas las dudas, pues su significado resulta ser: recobrar sus gastos; en cuyo caso, ¿No sería todo lo contrario? Véase, "el escritor recobra sus gastos", en el sentido de recuperar lo invertido.
Bisous y muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## totor

lpfr said:


> Creo que en este caso puede poner: "que el escritor paga las consecuencias".



Coincido con lpfr. Una de las acepciones de *faire les frais* es precisamente *pagar {el pato / las consecuencias}*.


----------



## GURB

Recobrar sus gastos es: rentrer dans ses frais.
Hay muchos errores en le Larousse.


----------



## eklir

Gracias, merci; bisous


----------



## rightbabel

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola de nuevo:

Frase: "En bout de course ce sont les clients qui pourraient bien faire les frais"

*** Norme 10
Gévy (moderadora)

No sé cómo traducir el "qui pourraient bien faire les frais".

¿Alguién me ayuda?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Tajabone

rightbabel said:


> Hola de nuevo:
> 
> No sé cómo traducir el "qui pourraient bien faire les frais".
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
 faire les frais= pagar (desembolsar, etc.)


----------



## Tina.Irun

Que van a pagar/soportar las consecuencias.


----------



## ed-hipo

_pasar factura_ peut-être !


----------



## totor

O también *correr con los gastos*.


----------



## Domtom

rightbabel said:


> qui pourraient bien faire les frais


 
_que podrían perfectamente llevarse la peor parte_


----------



## tom29

Hola

Que tal : pagar el pato


----------



## Domtom

tom29 said:


> Que tal : pagar el pato


 
Sí, claro, también; todas las dichas son buenas creo yo.

Variante:

_pagar los platos rotos._


----------



## Mariest

Iglesia said:


> Que van a pagar/soportar las consecuencias.


 

Je suis francophone et je crois que la bonne traduction serais, comme Iglesia le dit, 

"Soportar las consecuencias"

car en français  "en faire les frais" ne se rapporte en rien à la fonction monétaire.


----------



## Augie March

Encontré esta misma expresión y la traduje por "pagar las consecuencias"

El texto en cuestión hablaba de la asociación fatal que en varias obras literarias se establece entre el amor puro y verdadero con la tragedia. Y de esta visión trágica del amor varias parejas, Romeo y Julieta, Tristán e Isolda, etc... *en feront les frais*, es decir, pagarán las consecuencias (con un final desdichado).


----------



## Marianne7

*Nueva pregunta*​
¡Hola a todos! Tengo esta expresión y me está constado traducirla al español. El contexto es el siguiente:

Même un rebelle n'est pas à l'abri d'une rébellion. Laurent Nkunda, leader des insurgés de l'est du Congo, vient d'*en faire les frais*.

Mi intento según las siguientes definiciones:



*Faire des frais, *

dépenser de l'argent, plus d'argent que d'habitude ; se donner de la peine pour séduire quelqu'un, pour obtenir quelque chose.
*Faire les frais de quelque chose, *

en supporter les désagréments.
Ni siquiera un rebelde está al abrigo de una rebelión. Laurent Nkunda, líder de los insurrectos del este del Congo, acaba de *soportarlo/vivirlo (?)*

¿Qué proponen? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Marianne7 said:


> Même un rebelle n'est pas à l'abri d'une rébellion. Laurent Nkunda, leader des insurgés de l'est du Congo, vient d'*en faire les frais*.
> 
> Ni siquiera un rebelde está al abrigo de una rebelión. Laurent Nkunda, líder de los insurrectos del este del Congo, acaba de *soportarlo/vivirlo (?)*
> 
> ¿Qué proponen?



Yo propondría:

- ...*acaba de pagar por ello*.


----------



## friasc

...lección que Laurent Nkunda acaba de aprender a duras penas?


----------



## Marianne7

¡Merci! Je n'avais pas trouvé l'autre fil, je crois que j'aime bien "pagar las consecuencias" ou "pagar por ello".


----------

